# FInd me this cover of fields of gold please. sq track



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

watching videos. found this video of a guy demoing his stereo to a cover of sting - fields of gold.

I couldnt find it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMwdqslYkGc

Guy did a great job on his tuning from even the so so mic recording. you can just tell.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzC955wovFI


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow...Why do I love that?


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

you sir rock!


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

this is going to be my female voice reference track. so much air to her voice.

Now to find a flac copy or cd.

HAHA


----------



## Jim85IROC (Jun 8, 2005)

Another incredible version of this song is a version by Eva Cassidy from the Live At Blues Alley album. It will make the hair on the back of your neck stand up. It's very dynamic, and just hauntingly beautiful. The whole album is phenomenal.

I can't find this version on youtube, but here's a link to the album on Amazon:
EVA CASSIDY - Live at Blues Alley - Amazon.com Music


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

shazammed it and got this, https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/eternal-singing-endless-love/id938045916


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Jim85IROC said:


> Another incredible version of this song is a version by Eva Cassidy from the Live At Blues Alley album. It will make the hair on the back of your neck stand up. It's very dynamic, and just hauntingly beautiful. The whole album is phenomenal.
> 
> I can't find this version on youtube, but here's a link to the album on Amazon:
> EVA CASSIDY - Live at Blues Alley - Amazon.com Music


soundcloud.com and j downloader.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

https://soundcloud.com/search?q=eva cassidy fields of gold


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

theothermike said:


> this is going to be my female voice reference track. so much air to her voice.
> 
> Now to find a flac copy or cd.
> 
> HAHA


Listen to this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a69KFAdUhIk&list=PLE8ED03313DB251F7


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Victor_inox said:


> Listen to this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a69KFAdUhIk&list=PLE8ED03313DB251F7


Very nice voice, she sounds like a higher key Enya, thanks for sharing that find!


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Apparently she is with Decca records, soundcloud + jdownloader2 = , not sure of bitrate but pretty good quality.

https://soundcloud.com/deccarecords

she is about 1/3 way down.


http://jdownloader.org/


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

all stream or sample from soundcloud are 128 bit unless otherwise noted. I can only imagine how good some of the tracks from there would sound if in higher bit rate.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

jpeezy said:


> Very nice voice, she sounds like a higher key Enya, thanks for sharing that find!


Enjoy,I expect her voice be even better with age.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

+++ Eva Casidy! Would highly recommend all her albums.


----------

